# Anyone hunting Iowa's gun opener?



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Im headed out Friday for their gun opener on Saturday Dec 4th. I will be in South Central Iowa. Good luck and safe travels to all!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

cruzer said:


> Im headed out Friday for their gun opener on Saturday Dec 4th. I will be in South Central Iowa. Good luck and safe travels to all!!!


I am. I’m leaving Wednesday or Thursday. I will be in keosauqua zone 6  to say I’m excited is an understatement.


----------



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

cruzer said:


> Good Luck!!!


Who are you hunting with?


----------



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Im going by myself.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

cruzer said:


> Im going by myself.


I will be by myself also.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> I will be by myself also.


Whiskey Ridge?
Curious how the pressure is on public. Any idea?


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

I am in. Very excited. Leave on Fri. Looks like there may be enough guys for a LFTS Iowa thread


----------



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

That would be cool


----------



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

What part of Iowa you going?


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

rockafed said:


> I am in. Very excited. Leave on Fri. Looks like there may be enough guys for a LFTS Iowa thread


please do that! I’d love to follow along.


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Zone 6. Headed out with a new 450 BM, Bergara rifle that has yet to score the first kill. I got buck in MI with a bow so was being chosey during gun. The finger is really itchy...


----------



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

I will be in Zone 5, new 450 as well.. I was very impressed how accurate that lil bugger is. Its light with a short barrel. Im use to using my 300mag which weights a ton and a long barrel.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Good luck everyone! I'll be checking out your lfts reports. Anyone hunting public land? I've seen a few gun season videos from THP and it looks pretty crowded.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

thill said:


> Whiskey Ridge?
> Curious how the pressure is on public. Any idea?


It was minimal in zone 9 when we went last


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

thill said:


> Whiskey Ridge?
> Curious how the pressure is on public. Any idea?


Not sure! I am hunting on private land.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

thill said:


> Good luck everyone! I'll be checking out your lfts reports. Anyone hunting public land? I've seen a few gun season videos from THP and it looks pretty crowded.


Very true. Mostly locals. By the numbers non resident draws are very low. Look at the chart I posted for quotas


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Bucman said:


> It was minimal in zone 9 when we went last


How did you do when you were there?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck to you all! Land of giants. If or when those THP guy's had guns they'd knock down some bruisers quit often


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Groundsize said:


> How did you do when you were there?


155"


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful buck!!!


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

My neighbor's sons and a couple grandsons go just
about every year it seems. 

I pay for one of the grandson's trip and in return he brings
me prime ash firewood at a reasonable price.

The pictures they bring back are pretty incredible.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

No luck today down here! I only saw a few deer today. A doe and fawn, another fawn, and a couple small 1.5 bucks. See what tomorrow brings. Today was an all day sit for me. Probably the last haha I beat.


----------

